# Patrick Doyle: 60th Birthday Concert



## vincentfernandes (Jan 8, 2013)

Are there any die-hard Patrick Doyle fans who are going? I would simply love to, but the date doesn't suit my college schedule, unfortunately... Also, does anyone know if it is likely to be recorded?


----------

